# Driveway pictures???



## capnsac (Jul 29, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you have pictures (before & after preferably) of driveways that have been cleared with atv plows? I want to see the quality that these plows bring to the table.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I Don't have any Pics that are a good before and after of my driveway area's but if you click on my winter plowing saga Link in my sig your find pics of the areas that I due.
All done with an ATV and Plow, and some with my ATV Blower. I hardly ever put down salt Unless we get a layer of Ice dumped on us.

and some of my drives are drove on before I get a chance to plow so I will get packed snow to try and pull up also.

sublime out.


----------



## capnsac (Jul 29, 2008)

sublime68charge;882154 said:


> I Don't have any Pics that are a good before and after of my driveway area's but if you click on my winter plowing saga Link in my sig your find pics of the areas that I due.
> All done with an ATV and Plow, and some with my ATV Blower. I hardly ever put down salt Unless we get a layer of Ice dumped on us.
> 
> and some of my drives are drove on before I get a chance to plow so I will get packed snow to try and pull up also.
> ...


Are the pics of the atv plowed snow with or without the down pressure system?


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*gravel Drive*

This is one of Drives that I do. Base is 1 1/2 in. rock so I leave about an inch of snow to start the season, Then after the base freezes i plow right on top.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*drives*

one more photo, Most of my accounts are gravel driveways, so I always leave a small base, nobody has every complined. yet.


----------



## capnsac (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks dan, looks good. what kind of plow are you using, what size polaris?


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

sublime68charge;882154 said:


> I Don't have any Pics that are a good before and after of my driveway area's but if you click on my winter plowing saga Link in my sig your find pics of the areas that I due.
> All done with an ATV and Plow, and some with my ATV Blower. I hardly ever put down salt Unless we get a layer of Ice dumped on us.
> 
> and some of my drives are drove on before I get a chance to plow so I will get packed snow to try and pull up also.
> ...


i love all your pictures. they are awesome


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thats how you do it , it will keep the gravel off the lawn imo


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

capnsac;882179 said:


> Are the pics of the atv plowed snow with or without the down pressure system?


some of both though once you c pics of the Down Pressure system all pics after that I have been done with the DP system but for what its worth for the DP only really shines if your trying to scrap up packed snow or backdragging snow away from a Door way where you can't get behind to push with the ATV. I really can't tell the difference from when I had just the Winch on the blade for up/down VS when I put the DP system on.

just my thoughts.

Sublime.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

oh you wanted pics lol





































a truck wont stack that high and get out imo


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;882809 said:


> oh you wanted pics lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! looks good


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

I use a polaris 500 HO with a 60" glacicer plow. No shoes on blade. Have had dual over head strobes now i've also added 4led strobes on the back.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I plowed this with my recon 250 2wd. It was very wet, heavy snow!


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't ya love it when the town truck goes by just after you get your driveway done!!


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

oh yeah :realmad:


----------



## jason9696 (Nov 28, 2008)

Zach;884797 said:


> I plowed this with my recon 250 2wd. It was very wet, heavy snow!


Just curious, how long did it take to plow that drive? I'm trying to get a basis of how long it is going to take me to do mine.


----------



## rangerguy83 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are a couple pics of my horseshoe shaped driveway that I plow with my AC 300 4x4 with a 50" Moose plow. Its a gravel driveway so I do set the skids accordingly.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

jason9696;895531 said:


> Just curious, how long did it take to plow that drive? I'm trying to get a basis of how long it is going to take me to do mine.


Maybe 10-20 minutes


----------

